# DIDUN ????



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

I really like the AP royal oak, but am not prepared to sell my house for one. After a bit of research I have discovered a Chinese manufacturer under the name of Didun make a rather pleasant homage with a Miyota movement. The Youtube videos have nothing bad to say about the watch at all. Anyone out there who has owned one.

PS if you hate homage watches, don't bother to reply, I have heard it all before


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

They may as well stick Audemars in the dial and go the the whole hog... It's not a homage it's a blatant copy in every design...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

You like you buy. I'm sure others will make their own minds up.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

The difference between these 2 watches is one was designed by a watch legend who also designed the Patek Philippe Nautilus Gerald Genta and the other is a blatant Chinese rip off... Me personally I would never buy a copy no matter what name it goes under... There are plenty of nice affordable watches out there without lining someone's pockets for pish like this. Is it watch snobbery... Maybe it is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

The finish looks better on the 2nd one. :laugh:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> The 2nd one is an illegal watch , counterfeiting a "swiss-made" item....... so the finish is not relevant......


 They didun! Did they?


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Craftycockney said:


> The finish looks better on the 2nd one. :laugh:


Hahaha... It's pish...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

There are "legal" AP homages out there, Swiss and non-swiss. Have encountered a few myself but mostly just older watches, 10-20 years old...


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

No interest in one of these whatsoever (the copy, that is!), but I do wish that more companies made watches of a similar ilk rather than churning our eleventy million 'different' divers.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If we're going to descend into "isn't a copy just as good" territory, then I fear someone is dragging us back into the morass that@TockTick dredged. Cheap copies … false markings … incorrect or misleading specs … I don't think this is what the forum is interested in. There are other forums to discuss this crap.

Feel free to disagree or scold me.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> If we're going to descend into "isn't a copy just as good" territory, then I fear someone is dragging us back into the morass that@TockTick dredged. Cheap copies … false markings … incorrect or misleading specs … I don't think this is what the forum is interested in. There are other forums to discuss this crap.
> 
> Feel free to disagree or scold me.


 True dat True dat...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Swiis made Miyota now thats a novelty. :bash:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Mmm funny you should mention @TockTick in this thread! More than a few similarities I think. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Teg62x said:


> Mmm funny you should mention @TockTick in this thread! More than a few similarities I think. :hmmm9uh:


 I agree, all this guy posts is Chinese copies or blatant fakes as this watch clearly is. He's flouting forum rules again and again and making it an unpleasant place to visit.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

I think it looks nice!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

RWP said:


> You like you buy.


 Agreed. :king:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Rob.B said:


> The difference between these 2 watches is one was designed by a watch legend who also designed the Patek Philippe Nautilus Gerald Genta and the other is a blatant Chinese rip off... Me personally I would never buy a copy no matter what name it goes under... There are plenty of nice affordable watches out there without lining someone's pockets for pish like this. Is it watch snobbery... Maybe it is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Thanks for your advice. I have given the subject a lot of thought and have ordered one. It cost £53.12 for the automatic version, which actually has a Seagull movement, and I know from personal experience is excellent, and I can't wait until it arrives. Just thought I would leave a youtube link to a review. Oh, I have gone for the blue face, and will leave a personal review when it arrives


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I don't like fakes and I don't know why we are still having to put up with them on this forum, there are specific fake forums for that sort of thing....


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

artistmike said:


> I don't like fakes and I don't know why we are still having to put up with them on this forum, there are specific fake forums for that sort of thing....


 Not a fake my friend. Different name, different movement, and doesn't have a sapphire window (I think). Yes, it looks similar, but the chances are almost every item of clothing in your wardrobe is a homage to something else. It's how the world works, and watches are no different.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Minute said:


> Not a fake my friend. Different name, different movement, and doesn't have a sapphire window (I think). Yes, it looks similar, but the chances are almost every item of clothing in your wardrobe is a homage to something else. It's how the world works, and watches are no different.


 It's a fake, it says on the dial 'Swiss made'.... Simple really .

Oh, and I don't wear fake clothing either or 'homages' just the real thing, like my watches


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

The Minute said:


> Not a fake my friend. Different name, different movement, and doesn't have a sapphire window (I think). Yes, it looks similar, but the chances are almost every item of clothing in your wardrobe is a homage to something else. It's how the world works, and watches are no different.


 I would usually just let it lie - to each their own etc. but funding ripoffs like this is really not on. If you think that's not a fake, you're the only person you're kidding.


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

PC-Magician said:


> Swiis made Miyota now thats a novelty. :bash:


 The add is actually Miyoda, a made up name that is actually a Seagull movement. Seagull movements are excellent, and what's more aren't made from real seagulls :laugh:



ziggy1024 said:


> I would usually just let it lie - to each their own etc. but funding ripoffs like this is really not on. If you think that's not a fake, you're the only person you're kidding.


 Does it say AP on the dial ?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Minute said:


> Does it say AP on the dial ?


 I repeat, it's a fake, it says on the dial 'Swiss made'.... Posting fakes is against the rules of the forum that you signed up to....


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Um ... the movement is called a "*Miyoda*?" Okay, maybe it's not counterfeit, but they are intentionally trying to mislead people with a similar name. Like someone marketing a dive watch called a "Rolez."

Your automatic (in the video) doesn't say Swiss, so maybe it's the quartz version that is sourced from a Swiss movement. Maybe still isn't legal.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

The Minute said:


> The add is actually Miyoda, a made up name that is actually a Seagull movement. Seagull movements are excellent, and what's more aren't made from real seagulls :laugh:
> 
> Does it say AP on the dial ?


 It's a fake mate and you know it. You're playing games with the forum and you also know that and we know it as well. And it's getting seriously tedious.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

The Minute said:


> Does it say AP on the dial ?


 Justify it however you like - everyone else can see that it's a blatant ripoff.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The case back has "royal one" on it :laugh:

This following a PSA to a fake or fraudulent watch on eBay and suggesting no reason not to buy due to PayPal protection. Makes !e question the truth of the story behind the speedmaster, especially given the line about a jeweller saying it looked kosher.

I thought this was a forum for enthusiasts, not for continual discussion about rip offs and reverse snobbery. I'm sure you'll come back to us saying it's every bit as good as the real thing.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

RWP said:


> You like you buy. I'm sure others will make their own minds up.


 Agree - anyone can buy what they like, even if it is a fake. The only issue is around posting about a fake on the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

The Minute said:


> Thanks for your advice. I have given the subject a lot of thought and have ordered one. It cost £53.12 for the automatic version, which actually has a Seagull movement, and I know from personal experience is excellent, and I can't wait until it arrives. Just thought I would leave a youtube link to a review. Oh, I have gone for the blue face, and will leave a personal review when it arrives


The watch [email protected] sucks mate...But it's your money spend it on what you want... You can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear... Or you can't polish a turd but you sprinkle a bit of glitter on it...Theres 2 old sayings that come to mind... Both of these are relevant to this watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

hughlle said:


> The case back has "royal one" on it :laugh:
> 
> This following a PSA to a fake or fraudulent watch on eBay and suggesting no reason not to buy due to PayPal protection. Makes !e question the truth of the story behind the speedmaster, especially given the line about a jeweller saying it looked kosher.
> 
> I thought this was a forum for enthusiasts, not for continual discussion about rip offs and reverse snobbery. I'm sure you'll come back to us saying it's every bit as good as the real thing.


 Again, it does not say AP, and that makes it a homage. Most divers watches are a pretty close copy to the submariner, so don't call it fake when it just suits you. If I like the design of a watch, and someone decides to make something similar without claiming it is the original item, I honestly don't see a problem with it. So many consumables in life are exactly the same, so why do you think watches should be different ?

Oh, and here is the watch I shall put on tonight, which again resembles something else no doubt, and in actual fact a few people on here have recently purchased £10 watches which are the spitting image of a Hamilton costing 300 times more. So, one rule for one, and one rule for another ?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

AP produced a quartz model (I changed the battery in a £30k Platinum one) but what can you get a Bulova Royal Oak for, at least that has a veneer of respectability which this other does not.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The Minute said:


> The add is actually Miyoda, a made up name that is actually a Seagull movement. Seagull movements are excellent, and what's more aren't made from real seagulls :laugh:
> 
> Does it say AP on the dial ?


 The ad I see says this.

DIDUN LUXURY BRAND WATCH.










WATCH SPECIFICATION.

Style: Luxury Business

Movement : Japan CITIZEN MIYOTA Quartz Movement

The model 316L stainless steel watchcase.

316L all-steel strap

Advanced manufacturing technology.

JAPAN CIZITEN MIYOTA quartz movements.

High quality 316L all-steel strap and 316L stainless steel buckle.

Environmental IP vacuum electroplating case, and pass the ROHS standard.

30 meters water resistant (Please Do not Press Any Keys Underwater)

Case Diameter: 40mm

Case Thickness: 10

Band Length: 220mm

Band Width: 20 - 22mm

Weight 178 G

Date display.

1 x DIDUN Watch

1 x Gift Box


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

PC-Magician said:


> The ad I see says this.
> 
> DIDUN LUXURY BRAND WATCH.
> 
> ...


 I didn't buy a quartz version, so it's irrelevant. Here is the spec from mine, and what's more I am getting sapphire, YIPPY



Brand NameIDUN


Item Type:Mechanical Wristwatches


Water Resistance Depth:3Bar


Case Shape:Round


Boxes & Cases Materialaper


Clasp Type:Folding Clasp with Safety


Feature:Shock Resistant,Complete Calendar,Swim,Auto Date


Dial Diameter:41mm


Style:Luxury


Case Material:Stainless Steel


Band Material Type:Stainless Steel


Band Length:20cm


Gender:Men


Model Number:Automatic Mechanical watches


Dial Window Material Type:Sapphire Crystal


Band Width:26mm


Case Thickness:12mm


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Minute said:


> Again, it does not say AP, and that makes it a homage. Most divers watches are a pretty close copy to the submariner, so don't call it fake when it just suits you.


 I repeat again, it's a fake, it says on the dial 'Swiss made'....


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Well you can always sell it on to a mate at a tidy mark up should it not be to your tastes can't you? :biggrin: You are fooling no-one.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Strange. I've a range of divers watches and not one looks anything like a submariner. That watch is a fake, it cannot be argued any other way and you know it.

Run along and enjoy your fake watches. You've fairly definitely proven that you have zero integrity.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow! People so hung up on the fake/homage row. It has been going on for years and certainly won't be resolved on this forum or life time. Who bloody cares! Buy what you like, when you like and just enjoy it while it lasts that is what I say.

If you can afford the real thing great!

If not then great you still have a watch that you like and enioy.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The Minute said:


> I didn't buy a quartz version, so it's irrelevant. Here is the spec from mine, and what's more I am getting sapphire, YIPPY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Best of luck.


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

artistmike said:


> I repeat again, it's a fake, it says on the dial 'Swiss made'....


 So the three people (at least) who have purchased £10 replicas of a Hamilton watch, have also been on the other end of your wrath, I think not. If your going to criticise, at least be consistant


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Minute said:


> So the three people (at least) who have purchased £10 replicas of a Hamilton watch, have also been on the other end of your wrath, I think not. If your going to criticise, at least be consistant


 I am consistent about people who buy fakes....


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Craftycockney said:


> Wow! People so hung up on the fake/homage row. It has been going on for years and certainly won't be resolved on this forum or life time. Who bloody cares! Buy what you like, when you like and just enjoy it while it lasts that is what I say.
> 
> If you can afford the real thing great!
> 
> If not then great you still have a watch that you like and enioy.


 Cheers, your right. I could have gone on one of many fake sites and bought a replica, but I didn't !!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

yes to me its a rip off, fake , or good value depending on what every your take is, but don't get drawn in guys, don't partake in the thread , and not posting about fakes or posting about anything that is not dare I say it PC, offensive etc I feel should be left to Roy as proprietor of the site or the moderators, no?

I get me coat :sadwalk: :biggrin:

deano


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

deano1956 said:


> yes to me its a rip off, fake , or good value depending on what every your take is, but don't get drawn in guys, don't partake in the thread , and not posting about fakes or posting about anything that is not dare I say it PC, offensive etc I feel should be left to Roy as proprietor of the site or the moderators, no?
> 
> I get me coat :sadwalk:
> 
> deano


 Again, perhaps ROY should be looking at the people who bought rip off Hamilton watches, which aren't fakes either. Oh, and all those people who post pictures of divers watches which incredibly similar to a submariner. I could have easily purchased a replica of the watch in question for not much more, but I didn't, because I don't buy FAKE watches. YES, the watch I have just ordered looks similar to a Royal Oak, but I can't see the difference between it and so many other watches posted on a daily basis


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Minute said:


> but I can't see the difference between it and so many other watches posted on a daily basis


 I know you can't ... but it says Swiss on the dial which makes it a fake.....


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The Minute said:


> So the three people (at least) who have purchased £10 replicas of a Hamilton watch, have also been on the other end of your wrath, I think not. If your going to criticise, at least be consistant


 Looks nothing like the hamilton. Perhaps you have problems with your eyes. It would certainly explain the speedmaster, although it's now my opinion that you knew all along. After all, you seem to have a thing about keeping friends who dabble in fake watches.

You seem to repeatedly miss the point that in this instance, it doesn't even matter if it is a homage, it states swiss made on the dial, therefore it is a fake. You say you don't buy fake watches, but in this thread you have proven that you buy fake watches. Great logic


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

+1 on the Speedy... I know now from all his threads and posts that he would not spend the money even if it was a speedy reduced... Just buy a copy of it How can someone who allegedly has impeccable taste and own a speed master even entertain [email protected] like this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

thegreentreefog comes across as the shining beacon of sanity and integrity compared to this guy.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> thegreentreefog comes across as the shining beacon of sanity and integrity compared to this guy.


 Come on, like two peas in a pod. :laughing2dw:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

What are these fake Hamilton Watches I seemed to have missed that one.

Oh post collided now I see but actually I don't.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Come on, like two peas in a pod. :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Hadn't seen the side by sides. Those crown guards are a blatant copy!

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to enjoy my submariner homage. Uncanny!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> What are these fake Hamilton Watches I seemed to have missed that one.


 Apparently the one above your post. It goes TockTic. I keep getting this feeling of deja vu. :hmmm9uh:

No offence @RWP my tenners worth is being delivered later on tonight, you manipulator. :laughing2dw:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Apparently the one above your post. It goes TockTic. I keep getting this feeling of deja vu. :hmmm9uh:
> 
> No offence @RWP my tenners worth is being delivered later on tonight, you manipulator. :laughing2dw:


 Promoter of affordable joy and enlightenment :thumbsup:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

hughlle said:


> Looks nothing like the hamilton. Perhaps you have problems with your eyes. It would certainly explain the speedmaster, although it's now my opinion that you knew all along. After all, you seem to have a thing about keeping friends who dabble in fake watches.
> 
> You seem to repeatedly miss the point that in this instance, it doesn't even matter if it is a homage, it states swiss made on the dial, therefore it is a fake. You say you don't buy fake watches, but in this thread you have proven that you buy fake watches. Great logic


 Perhaps one of the parts was manufactured in Switzerland, who knows, and who really cares? For years car manufacturers claim to be British, when in actual fact they aren't. Your getting very hung up on something that really doesn't matter. It doesn't claim to be an AP, it looks nice, it's great value for money, and I will enjoy wearing it, so get a life and enjoy what ever you are doing tonight.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The Minute said:


> Perhaps one of the parts was manufactured in Switzerland, who knows, and who really cares? For years car manufacturers claim to be British, when in actual fact they aren't. Your getting very hung up on something that really doesn't matter. It doesn't claim to be an AP, it looks nice, it's great value for money, and I will enjoy wearing it, so get a life and enjoy what ever you are doing tonight.


 So you have no problem with fakes because "who cares". Duly noted.


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

PC-Magician said:


> What are these fake Hamilton Watches I seemed to have missed that one.
> 
> Oh post collided now I see but actually I don't.


 OK, another example. The Parnis GMT, which is strikingly similar to a Submariner. It really doesn't matter, honestly. There are more serious things to worry about in life, than a watch resembling another watcher, honestly



hughlle said:


> So you have no problem with fakes because "who cares". Duly noted.


 And now your making things up. You naughty boy :laugh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What was it one member had on his sig?

"Life's too short to wear a crap watch."

I'll get me Tank.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Minute said:


> Your getting very hung up on something that really doesn't matter.


 It's simple, and should be even for you; when you joined this forum you agreed to these terms.....

'Posts featuring fake or counterfeit watches are not permitted, .... The Forum takes a strong stance on fakes and counterfeits ... .'

The watch you are posting is a fake, it says on the dial 'Swiss made'


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Boring! lets move on with our lives. Roy Shut down the comments on this post. RWP get threading! lol


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

artistmike said:


> It's simple, and should be even for you; when you joined this forum you agreed to these terms.....
> 
> 'Posts featuring fake or counterfeit watches are not permitted, .... The Forum takes a strong stance on fakes and counterfeits ... .'
> 
> The watch you are posting is a fake, it says on the dial 'Swiss made'


 I can only presume you have some sort of learning difficulty. The watch doesn't claim to be an AP. Secondly, how do you know that some aspect of the watch wasn't produced in Switzerland, because legally that's all that is required.

Now, have a good evening, settle down and watch Coronation Street, and worry about things that really matter


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The Minute said:


> how do you know that some aspect of the watch wasn't produced in Switzerland, because legally that's all that is required.


 Wrong :laugh: I thought you said you knew about watches?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The Minute said:


> Secondly, how do you know that some aspect of the watch wasn't produced in Switzerland, because legally that's all that is required.


 A cursory google search is normally a good idea before making statements like that :laugh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Minute said:


> I can only presume you have some sort of learning difficulty. The watch doesn't claim to be an AP. Secondly, how do you know that some aspect of the watch wasn't produced in Switzerland, because legally that's all that is required.
> 
> Now, have a good evening, settle down and watch Coronation Street, and worry about things that really matter


 You may feel that you're being clever by trying to divert, using insults, but again, you're again wrong and continually showing your lack of knowledge of genuine watches, concentrating just on fakes as you do.... The 'law of holes' applies so do carry on ..... and I'll leave you to your 'Coronation Street' do enjoy


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

These spoons are Swiss, and excellent for stirring. :laughing2dw:










Not to be confused with this Chinese one.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

The Minute said:


> I can only presume you have some sort of learning difficulty. The watch doesn't claim to be an AP. Secondly, how do you know that some aspect of the watch wasn't produced in Switzerland, because legally that's all that is required.
> 
> Now, have a good evening, settle down and watch Coronation Street, and worry about things that really matter


 Actually its a percentage of the watch not some aspect is required for it to be legally Swiss, the movement has to be assembled and inspected in Switzerland and made up of at least 60% Swiss parts. The movement in the diddum or Dido or whatever its called is Chinese.

Aside from that, the RRP of an AP right now is about 15k where are you finding a house to sell for 15k?



WRENCH said:


> These spoons are Swiss, and excellent for stirring. :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with this Chinese one.


 The Chinese one looks fake


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

artistmike said:


> You may feel that you're being clever by trying to divert, using insults, but again, you're again wrong and continually showing your lack of knowledge of genuine watches, concentrating just on fakes as you do.... The 'law of holes' applies so do carry on ..... and I'll leave you to your 'Coronation Street' do enjoy


 :laugh:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

ZenArcade said:


> Actually its a percentage of the watch not some aspect is required for it to be legally Swiss, the movement has to be assembled and inspected in Switzerland and made up of at least 60% Swiss parts. The movement in the diddum or Dido or whatever its called is Chinese.


 Ultimately, the watch looks great, the reviews are excellent, and from a value for money point of view it is marvellous. Who really cares if it is made by white skinned blond haired Europeans earning £35k a year, or yellow skinned dark haired people from Asia earning £2k a year.

Do you really believe that someone who can afford a £17k AP watch is going to chose a Didum watch they spotted on the internet, and on the other side of the coin do you believe that someone who can only afford a Didum watch is going to forgo an AP in order they don't have to sell a kidney?

Honestly, your getting hung up about nothing. Just enjoy watches for what they are and what you/we like. The manufacturers of over priced luxury brand watches don't give a toss about you or I, so don't panic if someone is making a product that resembles theirs. If there is an impeachment of international copyright law, leave that to the lawyers, we have better things to worry about


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Minute said:


> or yellow skinned dark haired people from Asia


 Only yellow people I know sit in the park with special brew.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The Minute said:


> The manufacturers of over priced luxury brand watches don't give a toss about you or I,


 Neither do the manufacturers of budget watches.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The Minute said:


> Ultimately, the watch looks great, the reviews are excellent, and from a value for money point of view it is marvellous. Who really cares if it is made by white skinned blond haired Europeans earning £35k a year, or yellow skinned dark haired people from Asia earning £2k a year.
> 
> Do you really believe that someone who can afford a £17k AP watch is going to chose a Didum watch they spotted on the internet, and on the other side of the coin do you believe that someone who can only afford a Didum watch is going to forgo an AP in order they don't have to sell a kidney?
> 
> Honestly, your getting hung up about nothing. Just enjoy watches for what they are and what you/we like. The manufacturers of over priced luxury brand watches don't give a toss about you or I, so don't panic if someone is making a product that resembles theirs. If there is an impeachment of international copyright law, leave that to the lawyers, we have better things to worry about


 That's a whole lot of words to attempt to justify fakes.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I know why there is a worry because some of the crap ones go to further AAA fakes and some of the good ones go to further superclones and that is where it can get 'interesting' and scary. Nice watches op.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Call me a suspicious old Hector.










but the similarities between this thread are becoming most similar to former threads by a previous member who "left the building" .

Twins? :laughing2dw:

After all, I do get mistaken for Clem Burke on numerous occasions.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Call me a suspicious old Hector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who's Clem Burke OMG he is a fake Spitfire I have seen that rondell before!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

And in never never land at the end of the story those who buy fakes kept buying them and those who won't didn't, and all the little children got so bored they went to sleep.

Night night.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think we've all heard enough now. The watch is a blatent rip off of an esteemed brand, and as such should not even be being discussed as per the forum rules. Thread is now locked.


----------

